#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Фестиваль фильмов о буддизме.

## Дима Чабсунчин

С 16 – 19 октября в Санкт-Петербурге пройдёт первый в истории российского кино, фестиваль художественных и документальных фильмов с буддийской тематикой. 

В программе кинофестиваля собраны фильмы, в которых красной нитью проходит философия тибетского буддизма. Здесь представлены и шедевры всемирно известных кинематографистов, и редкие недоступные широкой публике фильмы, снятые ламами-режиссёрами, и документальные фильмы о тибетском буддизме наших дней. Кинокартины рассказывают о жизни лам, монахов и мирян Тибета, Непала и Бутана, а также показывают интеграцию тибетского буддизма в мир современных западных людей. Основные действия разворачиваются на фоне впечатляющих горных пейзажей, в атмосфере нетронутой аутентичной культуры и неприхотливого быта жителей Гималаев.

В период проведения кинофестиваля фильмов о буддизме в фойе Дома Кино будет представлена фотовыставка «Буддизм в современном мире», которая продемонстрирует сегодняшний тибетский буддизм Востока и Запада. 

Основной задачей кинофестиваля является создание пространства доверия и взаимопонимания между последователями Учения Будды и жителями Северной Столицы. 

 Расписание и программа фестиваля.

----------


## Топпер

Интересно, разрешение на публичную демонстрацию данных картин получено?

----------


## Ирина

> Интересно, разрешение на публичную демонстрацию данных картин получено?


Получено :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Кстати, вы в курсе, что фильм "Самсара" не рекомендовам несовершеннолетним? А вы его в открытый показ вставили?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Кстати, вы в курсе, что фильм "Самсара" не рекомендовам несовершеннолетним? А вы его в открытый показ вставили?


Не знаю, не смотрел. А что там такого? Сцены насилия? Половые акты?

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Половые акты?


Угу. Но сняты как-то не так. Понимаете, не порадовали как 25 лет назад.
Упс! А может это на мягких лапах подкралась старость?!  :Cry: 
 :Wink:

----------


## Топпер

> Не знаю, не смотрел. А что там такого? Сцены насилия? Половые акты?


В аннотации к фильму прочёл, что не разрешено к показу несовершеннолетним.
А вообще, сам фильм посвящён борьбе с половыми страстями. И проигрышь этим страстям.

----------


## Aleksey L.

половые страсти не самое страшное, с чем человек по жизни сталкивается )

----------


## Тарасова

Топпер:"А вообще, сам фильм посвящён борьбе с половыми страстями. И проигрышь этим страстям."
Извините,но я не могла не вмешаться после прочитанного,потому что на мой взгляд это высказывние приводит читателя,не посмотревшего фильм,уже к какому-то стереотипу.Простите,я естественно понимаю,что Ваше сознание вправе воспринять этот фильм как ему угодно,что обычно с сознанием и происходит,но мне кажется уместнее было бы добавить в таком случае фразу "мне показалось,что фильм...",либо "я воспринял этот фильм..." ну и т.д.
Мое сознание,например,было крайне шокировано,прочитав такую рецензию к фильму,т.к. я увидела этот фильм глубоким,с полнотой отражающим мудрость не только буддизма,но и Востока в целом!Само название "Самсара" и содержание этого фильма на мой взгяляд показывает невыразимую трудность освобождения сознания от своих желаний.И вовсе не имеет значение какого именно желания,полового или какого-то другого.В данном случае нам показывают половое влечение как пример одного из самых страстных желаний в человеке,окутанного не только какими-то физическими потребностями,но и чувствами любви,страсти,привязанности и многого другого,что присуще человеку,к чему его так тянет и от чего так сложно избавиться.При чем герой фильма делает выбор в пользу удовлетворения желаний и он в чем-то является прав,т.к. наверно, из истории многие знают,что еще вначале учений Будды,монахами неохотно принимались люди из низших сословий в сангху,т.к. этому способствовали вполне логические умозаключения о том,что человек непознавший все прелести жизни,роскошь и развлечения просто не знает от чего именно он отрекается.Это было вполне обосновано.И герой фильма говорит одному из своих наставников (не дословно цитирую):"Будда сказал,не принимай моего учения пока сам не придешь к нему.Чтобы что-то отвергнуть надо сначало это принять."И это на мой взгляд отражает всю глубину его обдуманного выбора.Не вское желание можно и нужно просто отвергнуть,надо сначала понять его природу,а зачастую и пройти через него.
А что вообще значит Ваша фраза,Топпер, "проигрыш этим желаниям"?Вы вообще до конца фильм смотрели?Если да,то Вы наверно помните,что когда к нему,в его уже мирской жизни,приезжает его друг,чтобы сообщить о смерти того самого наставника и передать ему от него писменное послание,то на нем он читает (не дословно):"Я понял,что не все мной завершено и поэтому я возвращаюсь в сансару.Может быть когда мы встретимся с тобой,ты сможешь мне ответить, что же в этой жизни важнее,удовлетворить тысячу страстей или победить одну единственную!" Под одной единственно,лично я подразумеваю жажду жизни!Его личный опыт,познавший страсть и желния,а также эта фраза становятся переворотными в его сознании и он покидает свою семью,чтобы отречься от всего мирского,но перед самым монастырем на его пути возникает его жена,которая является всего лишь проекцией его сознания,которая также является и сомнением на пути человека,все это причиняет ему боль и страдание,потому что он не занет как поступить правильно.Но надпись на камне :"И каплю воды можно спасти от высыхания,бросив ее в море.",утверждает его в своем решении.
Я уже не говорю,о том на сколько красивы пейзажи в этом фильме,как там отражена философия непостоянства всех желаний и т.д. На мой взгляд фильм глубок в самом своем названии и содержании,отражающего это название.
Я бы всем посоветовала посмотреть это глубокое созерцательное кино и может открыть для себя что-то новое!
Спасибо всем кто смог дочитать мои излияния до конца! :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Вечер добрый.



> Простите,я естественно понимаю,что Ваше сознание вправе воспринять этот фильм как ему угодно,что обычно с сознанием и происходит,но мне кажется уместнее было бы добавить в таком случае фразу "мне показалось,что фильм...",либо "я воспринял этот фильм..." ну и т.д.


Это и так понятно по умолчанию. Мы все здесь выражаем свои личные точки зрения.



> Мое сознание,например,было крайне шокировано,прочитав такую рецензию к фильму,т.к. я увидела этот фильм глубоким,с полнотой отражающим мудрость не только буддизма,но и Востока в целом!


Ну, вот видите. У каждого своё восприятие. Вам фильм показался глубоким. Мне обычным. Но кому-то и "Ёжик в тумане" кажется шедевром.



> Само название "Самсара" и содержание этого фильма на мой взгяляд показывает невыразимую трудность освобождения сознания от своих желаний.И вовсе не имеет значение какого именно желания,полового или какого-то другого.В данном случае нам показывают половое влечение как пример одного из самых страстных желаний в человеке,окутанного не только какими-то физическими потребностями,но и чувствами


Это вы уже скорее домысливаете за авторов и ищите то, чего там нет.



> При чем герой фильма делает выбор в пользу удовлетворения желаний и он в чем-то является прав


Герой фильма, после длительного обучения и большого затвора так и не смог справиться с половым влечением. И всё. Не стоит там искать большего.
А когда понял, что в миру ему слишком сложно, сбежал от жены.



> Ваша фраза,Топпер, "проигрыш этим желаниям"?Вы вообще до конца фильм смотрели?


Смотрел. И не один раз.



> На мой взгляд фильм глубок в самом своем названии и содержании,отражающего это название.


Фильм хорош тем, что показывает ту сторону о кторой восторженные поклонники обычно не упоминают.

----------


## ullu

> Это вы уже скорее домысливаете за авторов и ищите то, чего там нет.


Если бы этого там не было, то никто другой кроме г-жи Тарасова не смог бы этого удвидеть.
Однако, посокльку я тоеж это там совершенно ясно видела, видимо это все же там есть.
В принципе принц Сиддхартха тоже просто был принцем, потом когда ему это надоело он сбежал в лес к отшельникам , потом рассказывал другим всякие истории и в результате умер отравившись грибами. Не стоит искать в этой истории чего-то большего.

----------

Тарасова (11.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Уллу, вы сейчас, что хотите доказать?




> В принципе принц Сиддхартха тоже просто был принцем, потом когда ему это надоело он сбежал в лес к отшельникам , потом рассказывал другим всякие истории и в результате умер отравившись грибами. Не стоит искать в этой истории чего-то большего.


Для огромного числа людей во всём мире - это так и есть. Если сомневаетесь - зайдите на форум Кураева

----------


## ullu

> Для огромного числа людей во всём мире - это так и есть. Если сомневаетесь - зайдите на форум Кураева


Так и не надо брать с них пример.

----------

Тарасова (11.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Кому не надо?

----------


## ullu

> Кому не надо?


Никому не надо, потому что судить поверхностно , не обращая внимание на смысл никому не полезно.

----------


## Топпер

Я бы не стал говорить за всех.

----------


## ullu

Уходите в сторону, поэтому продолжать не имеет смысла.

----------


## Поляков

> Но кому-то и "Ёжик в тумане" кажется шедевром.


Разумеется шедевр, какие могут быть сомнения? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJLRICGxHpY

----------


## Топпер

По мне так нет.

----------


## Топпер

> Уходите в сторону, поэтому продолжать не имеет смысла.


Начинать не имело смысла. Тем более нам с вами.  :Confused:

----------


## Тарасова

Топпер:"Я бы не стал говорить за всех."
Именно так Вы и сделали с самого начала этой темы! :Smilie: 
Побольше терпимости и понимания,Топпер,в том числе и к герою фильма! :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер:"Я бы не стал говорить за всех."
> Именно так Вы и сделали с самого начала этой темы!


Я говорю за себя.



> Побольше терпимости и понимания,Топпер,в том числе и к герою фильма!


Вы человек на форуме новый. Попытайтесь понять стиль общения на форуме, прежде, чем давать ценные указания.

----------

